# Welcome aboard



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kil Song has offered to share his tips, techniques, tricks and general how to's on this subject. Since we seem to be getting pushed farther and farther offshore these days, I thought it might help everyone to have a dedicated place to study up on this. After all, if you are going to go on a 250 mile boat ride, you really should know what to use and expect when you get out there.
Enjoy.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Mont for setting up a new jigging and poppin forum on 2coolfishing. 
I feel it is overdue as jigging and poppping in Gulf of Mexico is heating up. 

It is my honor to be a moderator of this new forum. 
I predicted a few years ago that Gulf of Mexico would become the mecca of jigging and popping in the US and I think I was right. 

I promise I am going to do my best to make this forum for studying and discussion room for jigging and popping. Jigging and popping is still new in the US. The techniques we use are evolving and the tackles we use are also evolving. 

Let's talk about jigging and popping.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

ALRIGHTTTTTTT!



I like this idea of a jiggin/poppin forum and with Kil to boot!!!!



There aint a more knowledgable jiggin moderatin teacher in the good ole USA ANY WHERE if you ask me (_of course no one asked _)



You da Man Mont!!



Thank you Sir!!

Im gonna call Santa personally and tell him you've been a good'n this year
​
Hog


----------



## chf1949 (Dec 10, 2009)

Kil's Koooool! (And knows his stuff!)


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kil Song, congratulations on being the moderator of the new forum.
Good luck and enjoy the 2Coolers.
RT


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks guys for your kind words.
We are going to have fun together to talk about jigging and popping in Gulf of Mexico. Everyday is a new learning experience.


----------

